# Chickens?



## charles003434 (Feb 10, 2021)

What is a good name for a town in a fantasy setting that is obsessed with chickens?  They have elaborate meals with chickens and they use their feathers for decorations.  I was thinking Chilmklin but that is that too obvious?


----------



## Earp (Feb 10, 2021)

Fowler?


----------



## ehbowen (Feb 10, 2021)

Featherford? Beakskill? Scratchfoot?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 10, 2021)

Clucksville

Henstown

Gallus Gallus

Wattleburg

Pecking Ordure

Chicken Schitt

Hencoop Village

"_There are very few problems which cannot be solved with a suitable application of high explosives_...." - Tinnitus?


----------



## escorial (Feb 10, 2021)

Chickenlips


----------



## Kent_Jacobs (Feb 10, 2021)

Coopervile
Fivefeathers
Wattlebury


----------



## Phil Istine (Feb 10, 2021)

Cluckers Creek


----------



## druid12000 (Feb 10, 2021)

Henstead

Clucksburg

Fowlton


----------



## Phil Istine (Feb 10, 2021)

A few miles from where I live (in Sussex, UK), there actually is a large village called Henfield.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 10, 2021)

Phil Istine said:


> A few miles from where I live (in Sussex, UK), there actually is a large village called Henfield.



Not to mantion Fowlmere...


----------



## MistWolf (Feb 10, 2021)

Courage


----------



## Taylor (Feb 10, 2021)

Hensville 

Poulette Butte


----------



## Sir-KP (Feb 12, 2021)

- Eggselance
- Hencoope
- Poultery
- Sanderston

Goofs:
- Cockinchick
- Chick-de-Cock
- Cockville
- Cockenload


----------



## Llyralen (Feb 12, 2021)

Scrambleton
Yolksberg
Eggserton
Omletham 
talonsbury  or Clucksbury Roostbury
Roosterhome
Chickydale or Chickdale
Fun!


----------



## MistWolf (Feb 12, 2021)

Noducks


----------



## druid12000 (Feb 12, 2021)

Coq-au-vin (a small French town)


----------



## charles003434 (Feb 13, 2021)

Pecking Ordure is the best one thanks.


----------

